# Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2012)

No rules here guys. Just post a video of one of your top 100 classics. Here's my first entry. It's not even in my top 10 probably but it's way up there and what was playing doing this end-of-day computer stuff (grrr).


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Two good ones Kevin. Love both of those tunes.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2012)

I literally wore out two Hemispheres albums, and don't know how many times I disassembled the 8-track to splice the tape. :yes: I can still remember where the "skips" (scotch tape) were. For example to this day when I hear "Circumstances" in my head instead of hearing _"a boy alone so far from home"_ I still only hear _"A boy .....'own' so far from home..."_.

These two may not be in my top 100 but they may. Either way I can't resist . . .


----------



## Daren (Feb 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> These two may not be in my top 100 but they may.



They are in my top 100 most likely, Rush is my favorite overall band , and those are both good songs.

This thread is bugging me, computer glitch I cannot figure out that doesn't let me participate, and I so want to .Just did an update an hour ago, didn't fix it...went back 3 weeks to a save point before ''my problems'' started. I went to youtube to fetch a couple vids to post and my laptop wigs out and ''crash dumps'' then restarts. It's been doing that for 2 weeks now. :ireful:



.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you mean it won't accept url's or the YT drop-down isn't working? Give me the urls and I will edit your posts so that it shows them as vids. :yes:


.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2012)

Rush has been my favourite band, hands down, for as long as I can remember. I didn't think they were very popular in the States. I stand corrected.


----------



## Daren (Feb 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Do you mean it won't accept url's or the YT drop-down isn't working?



No nothing wrong with this site, I simply cannot go to youtube and watch a vid (or even an embedded vid from youtube on another site) Or watch anything streaming, I used to watch movies on this machine, can't even do that now. I have tried with 3 different browsers, same results. :bomb:


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I didn't think they were very popular in the States. I stand corrected.



Huh?  They have more fans here than in Canada. Okay only because there's lots more people here. Guess what my buddies did not long before I left for boot camp? They took me to the Moving Pictures tour in Dallas and got me blitzed, rocked out, and generally stoned out of my head but not so much I didn't enjoy the concert. I can remember the Red Barchetta racing around on the big stadium sized screen (first one I had ever seen). It was sort of cartoonish by today's standards but back in '81 it was the bomb. 

I don't know how they kept it a secret all those weeks after they bought the tickets because none of my buddies could keep their mouths shut when they'd had a few but no one slipped up once. It was the coolest thing. I made it to the airport the next day but it was close, and I slept all the way to San Francisco. :boredom:

I just searched YT for a live version of Red Barchetta from 1981 in Dallas, but could not find one specifically being said as from the Dallas show. I saw them in April. But I did find a live version from 1981 and it's exactly as I remembered it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2012)

Daren said:


> No nothing wrong with this site, I simply cannot go to youtube and watch a vid (or even an embedded vid from youtube on another site) Or watch anything streaming, I used to watch movies on this machine, can't even do that now. I have tried with 3 different browsers, same results. :bomb:



Well pm me the text you want and songs you want (specify live or studio) and I'll edit your posts to refelect them there. We got to have your participation - your song selections rock. 


.


----------



## Daren (Feb 1, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Rush has been my favourite band, hands down, for as long as I can remember.



My first Rush album was Moving Pictures, when I was 14 (1981)...been a fan ever since. After listening to Moving Pictures I went right out and started from the beginning and bought their first self titled album, then Fly By Night, then Caress of Steel....



.


----------



## Daren (Feb 1, 2012)

We did it again Kevin. I was posting about the same album and the same year at the same time. How does this happen ?


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2012)

Daren said:


> We did it again Kevin. I was posting about the same album and the same year at the same time. How does this happen ?
> 
> 
> .



I stopped being surprised about it years ago. :i_dunno: 

But it's still just as cool when it does hapen. 


.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rush is and always will be a good band...but these guys are my favorite...


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't figured out the video posting part yet, but my pick is AC/DC Back in Black.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> No rules here guys. Just post a video of one of your top 100 classics. Here's my first entry. It's not even in my top 10 probably but it's way up there and what was playing doing this end-of-day computer stuff (grrr).


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean it won't accept url's or the YT drop-down isn't working?
> ...



have you tried reseting you modem or router. turn it off for a few minutes and than restart. a lot of the times that will fix it! you can also go to speediest.net and check your internet speed, that could also be an issue!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 23, 2012)

If I had to pick my favorite 100 it would take me forever. Here are just a couple of mine.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 23, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> If I had to pick my favorite 100 it would take me forever. Here are just a couple of mine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmTkKz60W8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM
> ...



Woops, how do you guys get the link in there so the pic shows up? 

Oh and my original post should have said couldn't wait.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Woops, how do you guys get the link in there so the pic shows up?
> 
> Oh and my original post should have said couldn't wait.



I did it for you but here's how:

[attachment=4647]

[attachment=4648]

[attachment=4649]


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > Woops, how do you guys get the link in there so the pic shows up?
> ...



well that seems easy enough. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Shop Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

If you ask my kids what is the greatest rock 'n roll song of all time they get the answer right.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Any Top 100 has to include Mick and Keith and the lads.

And there has never been a greater back up singer than Lisa Fisher

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/6yGFuX2KDQs[/video]


----------



## healeydays (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Being how much a good burl is loved here, here you go.
Curl of the burl by Mastodon...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

This is "Top 100 Rock Songs" not sure many people would put that in their top 100 - but to each his own. 

I consider that song off topic.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*



Kevin said:


> This is "Top 100 Rock Songs" not sure many people would put that in their top 100 - but to each his own.
> 
> I consider that song off topic.



It's a classic. How many tunes do you know written to the burl...

Ok, there is the anthem of my youth and it's from a band I got the privilege to see 3 times in a single week in 1975 when stationed at Ft Lewis (twice in Seattle and once in Vancouver)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Used to love the song. But I've played it, Sweet Home Alabama, and Wipeout so many times I can hardly listen to them anymore even after all these years of not playing. It's a shame too they are all good and fun songs. I def agree though STH and SHA are def top 100. STH is top 10 and SHA might be too. I thnk even Wipeout would make the top 100.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Up north, we like the tune Sweet Home Alabama, but would probably never put it in a top 100. 

Guess it's a Mason-Dixon line thing.

Some Southern rock comes close. Freebird maybe, Mississippi Queen definitely, Ramblin' Man no question, Devil Went Down to Georgia a personal favorite.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

How could I forget Freebird it's in their with STH and SHA on my _can't-listen-to-anymore-list_ for the same reason. Maybe I just blocked it out.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*



Shop Dad said:


> If you ask my kids what is the greatest rock 'n roll song of all time they get the answer right.



you da man!! Shop Dad but don't forget this one


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

I know that most wouldn't put this one in their top 100 but here goes . . .


----------



## scrimman (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*



Kenbo said:


> Rush has been my favourite band, hands down, for as long as I can remember. I didn't think they were very popular in the States. I stand corrected.



Yeah; the second concert I ever saw was Rush's 'Signals' tour back in...well, whenever the hell that was. They're the only ones I've seen 3 times, and it would have been more if time and (especially) finances weren't against me. Yeah, there's a few of us down here


----------



## scrimman (Feb 6, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Well, how about 
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik[/video]
or maybe
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0[/video]
or
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxnDLEmdEt4
or even perhaps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79UU8kcEG5I


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 7, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

What about classics with a modern touch??? Heres a couple of my favorite classics recently covered. Maybe its just me but I prefer these new cover versions!


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 7, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Oh and I cant forget about the greatest rock band to ever make music! I was a die hard Metallica nut when I was a teenager. I have everything they ever recorded inckuding multiple videos, box sets, etc, etc. Yeah I had it bad, lol.

These are my two all time favorites from them and since they are both 20+ years old now, I think they qualify as classics!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 22, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

Ok y'all have some great songs on here, but this one gets to me in the shop all the time. When it comes on or any SRV song for that matter, the tools turn off for some magical reason. The wain of the electric guitar as SRV plays makes me wish I could havejust seen him in concert one time. He died before I even knew about him but the screams of the blues guitar just get me going and put me in that state of mind where nothing matters


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 24, 2013)

*RE: Wood Barter's top 100 Rock Classics . . .*

This song is the first song on my 'Workout mix', It's my 5 minute warm-up.


----------

